# Liquor



## Smokin Easy (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok so I have a question for anyone who drinks liquor and enjoys it. I have been trying (not too successfully either) to develop a taste for liquor. Quite the opposite of what they are teaching in schools now-a-days. Anyhow, my question is did any of you try liquor and instantly enjoy it and if not how long did it take for you to develop a taste for it? 

Also, when I'm drinking what flavors am I looking for? Are there any you would suggest for those starting out? I don't want to get the expensive stuff and not appreciate it. 

Thanks Brothers! :beerchug:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

It took me a while to get used to drinking Scotch straight, and I still have a hard time sipping Vodka without something to mix it with. I'll be 29 in a couple weeks, and I just started enjoying liquor by itself this year. What I noticed is that higher quality Scotch is a lot easier to drink than your average whiskey. At first I just noticed a smokey, woody flavor, but after smoking cigars for a while and letting my palate mature, I've occasionally been able to pick up floral and fruit flavors, as well as a caramel like sweetness. I don't notice these flavors with cheap whiskey, but try a glass or two of Glenfiddich 12 or Bowmore single malt and you'll notice the difference right away. I'm not sure how much it costs in a regular liquor store, but the average price for a 12 year old single malt on base here is between 30-40 dollars. Not cheap, but take it slow, enjoy it like you would a cigar and you'll start picking up the flavors.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you looking for mixed drinks or something straight?

From the gate I enjoyed Dark Rum (Ron Zacapa 23), Scotch (Glenlivet 12) and Vodka (Imperial)

As for mixed, especially during the summer I enjoy Gin&Tonic, Martini (Hendricks) and a Jack&Ginger.

If your liquor store has those small bottles I would grab a few and go from there, I think a nice Dark Rum would be enjoyable.

Can always start with some Patron Cafe


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

What liquor do you mean? Fine Dark Rums are easy to start with, and pair very well with cigars. Bourbon, Brandy, US Whiskey, Canadian Whiskey, Scotch and Irish Whiskeys, Cognac Brandy all are good at their own times and blends or not blended at all.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Can always start with some Patron Cafe


uke:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

as far as scotch, i dont drink much of it, because the $40 bottle stuff dont taste good at all to me, however, the really pricey stuff does. but its way too out of my range.

as for vodka, i usually mix it, sometimes i make a vodka soda. however, if its a good vodka, like SV, then i can sip it on occasion. also, a good drink for sipping is mekhong, its a thai rum, but is often listed as a whiskey. 

IMHO, nothing beats out a good margarita appletini (i know, girl drink) or toxic waste. but those are obvious mix drinks, had a bartender call me a girl for ordering a toxic waste, because its got madori in it. but its also got vodka and blue caracao, and after i drank 8 of them, she shut the F up! anyways.....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Amlique said:


> uke:


I have yet to encounter a new drinker that did not thoroughly enjoy it, so I had to put it out there :beerchug:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I started with Irish Whiskey on the rocks. Black Bush (made by Bushmills) to be exact. It did take some getting used to, but I found when I sipped it very slowly I grew to appreciate it pretty quickly. After that, I made a semi-regular habit of picking up some Bushmills from time to time and always enjoyed sipping on it, though I found myself often adding a splash of Diet Coke (just a splash, mind you...so I was sill mostly tasting the whiskey). I branched out from there and started trying other Irish Whiskeys and really enjoying them until I made the break to single malt Scotch. The Irish Whiskey was good to start with because as whiskeys go, it's pretty mellow and has the aforementioned "floral" and "citrus" notes. I didn't know it then, but after having it now, I might also suggest Forty Creek which is a Canadian whiskey. It also has a pretty smooth, mellow profile and is a good starter.

After a little research, I really wanted to have the full-blown Scotch experience so I took to having it neat with just a wee bit of spring water (around a teaspoon) to open it up (and it does make a difference). I started with the Highland Scotches, which are on the mellower side, but I graduated from those pretty quickly until I was enjoying very smoky (Islay) Scotches. I moved from there to bourbon (which is a little on the sweeter side) looking for a cheaper, domestic option. All I did was find really good, expensive bourbons and now it's one of my favorites. The dark rum option is a good one too...I only recently tried that and it was just with a cheap bottle of Gosling Black Seal (I'm dying to try some Zacapa but haven't been able to justify the expense).

The key is definitely to spend the money on the good stuff. You don't need to spend a fortune (a good bottle of bourbon will run you around $35, though one of my current great bang-for-the-bucks is only around $22 but it's 90 proof so you have to be careful), but you should plan on spending enough to get something decent. I started the bourbon journey by picking up some shooters from a local liquor store that has a great selection of high-end liquors, along with the cheap stuff. It was an inexpensive way to find what I liked (though incomplete because most of what I wanted to try was not available in a shooter). That was just bourbon though...they do put the other stuff in shooters as well so that's the way to go if you have a good outlet for them.

I now opt for robust liquors...anything with full body and a broad spectrum of flavor. I've never cared to do vodka straight for this reason. I go for Scotch (rarely, due to its price...fortunately, most of my Scotch experience has been because of hanging out with friends who have had a nice bottle they have shared), bourbon, dark rum, port (though that's not technically a "liquor" bit is very tasty with a cigar), and the occasional Irish or Canadian whiskey.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

LOVE Crown Royal Black...so smooth!



Smokin Easy said:


> Ok so I have a question for anyone who drinks liquor and enjoys it. I have been trying (not too successfully either) to develop a taste for liquor. Quite the opposite of what they are teaching in schools now-a-days. Anyhow, my question is did any of you try liquor and instantly enjoy it and if not how long did it take for you to develop a taste for it?
> 
> Also, when I'm drinking what flavors am I looking for? Are there any you would suggest for those starting out? I don't want to get the expensive stuff and not appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks Brothers! :beerchug:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Haven't ventured over here before but saw "liquor" and figured I'd weigh in.

Scotch and Soda (Seltzer Water) is my #1 drink. The soda water tames any harshness and I think brings out any cream or caramel notes in the scotch. And there are lots of good scotches - just avoid the really cheap ones.

Gentlemen Jacks is a double refined version of Jack Daniels Old #7 - I'll mix this with water or soda water - it's much smoother than the original jack.

Makers Mark - same mix, soda water or water but I'll put just a small, small lemon slice in it if I'm having it with water. Don't know why but it just seems to bring out something in the whiskey.

And not too often, but a high quality rum - one that is of sipping quality straight, I'll have with a cigar and I'll put a lime wedge in it - but it has to be a pretty high end rum. I have a bottle of Bacardi 12 yr old Black (I think that's what it's called) and it's about the lowest end of the spectrum that I'll drink straight up with lime.


----------



## Smokin Easy (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks brothers! I appreciate all the feedback. It's encouraging to know that it's been an aquired taste. The only thing that I've ever really drank and enjoyed has been rum. I've tried the others but I think that I was approaching it all wrong (as the young and inexperienced often do). I was trying to pound as much of it as possible. I think that I'll be trying to take it a little slower, take what I learned from smoking cigars. It sounds like I'll need to be getting some shooters. I really like that idea. The last time that I bought some burboun (Bullit) it ended up going to my brother-in-law after sitting in my cabinet untouched after the initial shot. I'm not going to lie I really want to be able to enjoy scotch cuz it just seems to be one of those drinks that one should enjoy as they begin to 'mature' haha.... Well I've got a good start and keep the advice coming becuase I'll keep checking back as I have another month before I'll even be able to put any of it to use.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sip it, slowly!

If you need to, add a few drops of good water into your scotch.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Sip it, slowly!
> 
> If you need to, add a few drops of good water into your scotch.


+1 to that, Ray is 100% on the mark, and just to add - I put more soda water (seltzer) in the first drink and then gradually work it down to just a "splash" as I progress through the evening.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I like to have Ron Puro Cubano - Havana Club - Anejo Reserva Rum with my cigars, it's amber and very smooth, like others have said sip it slowly.

:new_all_coholic:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Rock31 said:


> Sip it, slowly!
> 
> If you need to, add a few drops of good water into your scotch.


Great advice here as this was what I was going to suggest. Good liquor or spirits need to be 'tasted' and not gulped like you see in movies or TV where people are downing their drinks like they've been in the desert without having anything to drink. Taste is important obviously and our tastes tend to run for those things that ....wait for it...taste good. Acquiring a taste does not interest me because what that means essentially is that you are going to override your own taste buds and just keep trying it until you accept it. Sorry,,that doesn't make sense to me as either it tastes good or why keep doing it? There are plenty of spirits out there that have definitive tastes while others have similar tastes. It's like having Swiss Chocolate and then some offbrand chocolate...let your taste guide you and more often than not the better made brand is going to appeal to you more,,,that's why it cost about $50 for certain Scotch or Vodka and others. I love Drambuie...loved it from the first day in 1981 when I had my first 2 ounces and while it is a bit strong if taken straight up it's best when sipped. Certain Vodkas are the same way...the best way to taste it is....straight. Anything can be watered down but the true essence of any good Spirit is to drink it straight...if you like it then taken on the rocks or with club soda or others can be just as good. My 2 cents here.


----------



## Smokin Easy (Apr 7, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Acquiring a taste does not interest me because what that means essentially is that you are going to override your own taste buds and just keep trying it until you accept it.


Here is what I've been thinking the whole time I've been trying some different drinks. I guess the thing that I really just need to do is get out there and try different things, just like with my sticks. :smoke2: When I get home first thing I'm going to do is go out and get some different shooters and try them! Oh boy it's going to be such a tiedious job trying all those liquors! But I guess someone has to do it :mrgreen:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Smokin Easy said:


> Here is what I've been thinking the whole time I've been trying some different drinks. I guess the thing that I really just need to do is get out there and try different things, just like with my sticks. :smoke2: When I get home first thing I'm going to do is go out and get some different shooters and try them! Oh boy it's going to be such a tiedious job trying all those liquors! But I guess someone has to do it :mrgreen:


Lol....some call this "tedious job" a fun weekend. Go to a good liquor store and buy the smaller bottles ( they have them usually in the front of the store..the little airplane bottles ) but understand they usually have the basics there...not the more expensive ones. When testing make sure you haven't ruined your taste buds beforehand. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Smokin Easy said:


> Thanks brothers! I appreciate all the feedback. It's encouraging to know that it's been an aquired taste. The only thing that I've ever really drank and enjoyed has been rum. I've tried the others but I think that I was approaching it all wrong (as the young and inexperienced often do). I was trying to pound as much of it as possible. I think that I'll be trying to take it a little slower, take what I learned from smoking cigars. It sounds like I'll need to be getting some shooters. I really like that idea. The last time that I bought some burboun (Bullit) it ended up going to my brother-in-law after sitting in my cabinet untouched after the initial shot. I'm not going to lie I really want to be able to enjoy scotch cuz it just seems to be one of those drinks that one should enjoy as they begin to 'mature' haha.... Well I've got a good start and keep the advice coming becuase I'll keep checking back as I have another month before I'll even be able to put any of it to use.


Bulleit is what they affectionately call "frontier whiskey." In fact, I'm not sure that it actually qualifies as bourbon. If you want to try some bourbon, try the tamer, sweeter fare first like Makers Mark or Buffalo Trace. The BT will only set you back about $25 if you decide to spring for a fifth (not sure that shooters are available). Or, if you want to try a little less of a more robust bourbon for a little less money (though the full fifth is more expensive), you can buy Eagle Rare 10 yo or Woodford Reserve in pints. Woodford is hands down my favorite bourbon right now. But that's only because I haven't tried many others! I can think of one or two others that may even be slightly better, but they are way out of what I'm willing to pay for bourbon right now.

Gary hit it on the head (as usual)...go with what tastes good. I will say there is something to developing a taste for things, however, in the same way that your palate evolves to fuller bodied cigars after a while. I didn't necessarily go ga-ga over things like coffee and beer when I first tried them, but now I'm a coffee snob and a beer snob. So keep that in mind too.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ehhh, just buck up and start pounding Wild Turkey or Old Grand dad!


----------



## srfulton (Feb 11, 2011)

Is there any Liquor actions? Lets start one!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

srfulton said:


> Is there any Liquor actions? Lets start one!


Well if you "lickher", she may punch you in the face


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Blanton's. Straight, no ice.

Only way to go.


----------



## Smokin Easy (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok so first thing I do when I get home is going to be grab some shooters bust out the travel humi and unwind. I'm not too sure what I'll be drinking but I'll post it here when I pull the trigger.


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll be the buzzkill in the group, I guess. If you don't enjoy liquor, I can't see any reason to force the issue.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

fireface said:


> I'll be the buzzkill in the group, I guess. If you don't enjoy liquor, I can't see any reason to force the issue.


Agreed 100%! 40% abv is not for everyone, just like Jagermeister is just not for me...


----------

